
Ask HN: What are the best free resources to learn React? - applecrazy
I want to learn React from the basics all the way up to the more advanced topics. What are some freely accessible resources to help me achieve this?
======
thereact
It's unnecessarily confusing and difficult to find a good collection of these
resources because there are so many covering varying amounts of information,
covering different versions, different libraries, etc.

I'll try to post what I can remember/find below:

[https://github.com/timarney/react-faq](https://github.com/timarney/react-faq)

[https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-react](https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-
react)

[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

[https://thisweekinreact.com/](https://thisweekinreact.com/)

[http://reactjsnewsletter.com/](http://reactjsnewsletter.com/)

React boilerplates meta-search: [http://andrewhfarmer.com/starter-
project/](http://andrewhfarmer.com/starter-project/)

Discord server:
[https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/10/19/reactiflux-...](https://facebook.github.io/react/blog/2015/10/19/reactiflux-
is-moving-to-discord.html)

General JavaScript:
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/)

------
avitzurel
Shameless plug:

I couple of weeks ago I paired with one of the junior engineers in the company
and we created a React/Redux application from scratch (consuming our API).

I streamed it on LiveCoding.tv and uploaded to YouTube as well.

You can check it out here:
[https://medium.com/@kensodev/screencast-1-1-session-
building...](https://medium.com/@kensodev/screencast-1-1-session-building-a-
react-redux-application-from-scratch-f888c1e74c6#.ghqxgplsc)

------
thisisdallas
I actually just purchased this course a couple of hours ago. While it's not
free, I certainly think it's worth $20.

[https://www.udemy.com/react-redux/](https://www.udemy.com/react-redux/)

Edit: I also signed up for the free React.js Fundamentals class from
[http://courses.reactjsprogram.com/](http://courses.reactjsprogram.com/)

~~~
keviv
I bought the same course (for $10 though) and it definitely worth it. The only
problem is the course flow is a bit slow for an experienced developer who
already knows ES6. I played the videos on 1.5x the speed and that worked for
me.

------
przeor
FREE ReactJS: Mastering Best Practices for Beginners and Advanced Developers
at [http://reactjs.co/](http://reactjs.co/)

------
echolima
...and there's the rub, isn't it? "free" All kidding aside, if you can afford
a few bucks, look at the Wes Bos series.

~~~
peller
I didn't pay for his React series, but the free Redux series - while useful -
I felt wouldn't have been worth paying for. Then again, I already knew
React/Flux, so perhaps I wasn't really his target audience.

